# Those who are showing this year share photos



## MBhorses (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,

I would love to see everyone horses they are showing this year. I am trying to keep my mind busy, because of selling off my herd.

share photos and how you all did.


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 18, 2008)

These were taken at the early stages of their conditioning a couple of months ago. They have a show next weekend, so I will be clipping them down and getting updated pictures.

The first one is: Riverdance's Wind In The Willow






The second is: Riverdance Scout's Black Tie Affair






Yes I know he has a throat latch sweat on in this picture. But these are all I have at this time.


----------



## strass (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I guess if I you insist, I will brag a little. Our main 2 this year are:

Wallstreet the Admiral Lambee Pie (Please, just call her Addy.) She's been Grand or Reserve under every judge that's ever seen her, but one.






and B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie. Chuck's 3 full brothers are all National Level Grand Champions and he is having a really good year as well.






We're really proud of these 2. We also have a shetland stallion driving this year who is a grand-get of Rock "E" and also of Adam Longman's AMHR/ASPC stallion "Jazz".

Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 18, 2008)

wow

nice looking horses.

you all have nice horses.

good luck.

My dream was to show, but I want be able to now



I can enjoy looking at you all horses and results.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Strass! Do you have any more pics of B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie? Maybe "el naturael"



He is gorgeous


----------



## strass (Jul 18, 2008)

Brandi* said:


> Hey Strass! Do you have any more pics of B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie? Maybe "el naturael"
> 
> 
> 
> He is gorgeous


Thank you very much. I'd be delighted to post more. Chuck is 8 this year (a true senior). Here's a small pic of him when he was 2 and just in "pasture shape".






and here's one of him last year right after we pulled him off the trailer when we first got him.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 18, 2008)

Is he a palomino? He is stunning



Thanks for posting more pics of him


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 18, 2008)

Brandi* said:


> Is he a palomino? He is stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting more pics of him


Yes, Charlie is a genetically tested palomino.



(1 Cream, red based, 1 Agouti, and no silver) We hope to get some more pretty palominos from him in the future.


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 18, 2008)

We have several that we are showing. 5 that are double registered, are going to Congress.

Here is FRH FANCY SHEENA. Our 2 yr old mare. Katie hopes to do well with her in youth. These photos were taken this spring.






FRH FANCY JOY is a 2 yr old mare






FRH FANCY SPELL BINDER is a 2yr old stallion






FRH FANCY DANDY is a 4yr old gelding that is driving this year.






Angie


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 18, 2008)

We show mostly Pinto, although we did do one AMHR show this year. We do halter and a lot of performance.

Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic (OTM Fashion by Magic in PtHA, aka Princess), 4 year old mare shown in ALL mini classes at New England Pinto (halter, color, trail, hunter, jumper, obstacle driving, disciplined rail driving, pleasure driving, and ideal pinto driving). High Point Mini at May and June shows, all classes to count. One Grand and 2 Reserves in halter.






SRF Buckshot: 3 year old stallion, shown in all except driving at Pinto shows, and doing well - but not as well as Princess! It was his debut in hunter, and I was thrilled that he made it around the course, and then he beat Princess under one judge! Did get some Reserve Championships in halter at the R show too (Reserve to Princess's half-brother, Leesides Nantucket Blue).


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 18, 2008)

wow

stunning horses.


----------



## shalamara minis (Jul 18, 2008)

This is our yearling gelding that we are showing this year. We are pleased with the results we are having with him.


----------



## kayla221444 (Jul 18, 2008)

shalamara minis said:


> This is our yearling gelding that we are showing this year. We are pleased with the results we are having with him.


WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BAY!


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

We have a new record number of horses heading to the AMHA World and AMHR National shows this year. They are mostly of our breeding and it will be nice to see what the judges think of them. They are:

*Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka "Catch"* Senior Stallions 32 - 34"

Shown by Lee Crutchfield, Josh Tibbs, of Aloha Acres Cameron, NC, and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photo by Karen Hunter

*Lost Spoke's Bambi Kiss aka "Bamster" * yearling fillies 28" and under

Shown by Austin Van Wyck of Victory Lane Training Center and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch



Photo by Chris Kemmerling

*Lost Spoke's Lightening Strike aka "Striker" * Fewcap colt, yearlings colts 30- 32

Shown by Austin Van Wyck of Victory Lane Training Center and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photos by Dawn Thompson

*CCMF Legacy's Legend* senior stallions 28" and under

Shown by Austin Van Wyck of Victory Lane Training Center Phoenix, AZ and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photo by Dawn Thompson

*Haley's Royal Baby Doll of LTDs aka "Dolly" * Overo, Senior mares 30 - 32" and Multi color mares

Shown by Lisa Davis of LTD Miniatures and Tommy Thopson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photo by Lisa Davis

*Conder's Miss Ocala aka "Miss O" * two year old fillies 32 - 34

Shown by Emily Conder of Nirvana Training Center and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photo by Dawn Thompson

*Lost Spoke's Tymer's Bay Rose aka "Baybe"* weanling fillies

Shown by Austin Van Wyck of Victory Lane Training Center and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photo by Dawn Thompson

*Lost Spoke's Tymer's Exotic Lacey aka "Bubbles" * weanling fillies

Shown by Austin Van Wyck of Victory Lane Training Center and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photo by Dawn Thompson

*Lost Spoke's Tymer's Ben Hur aka "Benny"* weanling colts

Shown by Austin Van Wyck of Victory Lane Training Center and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch




Photo by Dawn Thompson

*Lost Spoke's I'm a Dreamer Too* weanling colts

Shown by Austin Van Wyck of Victory Lane Training Center and Tommy Thompson of Lost Spoke Ranch






Wishing everyone the very best of luck and lots of fun. This will be the best year yet...I can feel it!

Dawn


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 18, 2008)

>


Tommy and Dawn, Catch looks fabulous! He's another mini app that I would love to meet



I finally got to meet Piano Man at Critter Creek in person this past March which was a dream come true



and Catch is the next on my list!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 18, 2008)

aw

lost spoken I love your appys.

I sure hate to have to be selling out. We were starting to bred appys.Good thing is our good friends brought our silver bay appy little america keepsake from us, so I can see him and his future foals.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

MBHORSES, why are you selling all of your horses??

Joyce


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 18, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> MBHORSES, why are you selling all of your horses??
> Joyce


It is long story. My husbands wants to do other things to make long story short.

It has been hard for me to talk about it.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry. My husband would have to have one heck of a good reason, such as we both suddenly became handicaped and in no possible way could afford horses anymore.

I can't imagine how you feel.







MBhorses said:


> luv2ridesaddleseat said:
> 
> 
> > MBHORSES, why are you selling all of your horses??
> ...


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 18, 2008)

Well we have a quite a few on the show string this year ughhh!

We have Calvin out with Ed and Val of Blue Ribbon






the rest we do ourselves, which I really really enjoy doing too.

Isidora half sister to Calvin above






Arielle of Olympus full sister to Calvin






Doors, my baby










Blue Ribbon Bodacious Elegane, my most recent purchase






Beloveds Double Divine one our 29 and under 2yr stallion






Silver Plates Baccarra Back in Black






Of course Magic!! My daughter will be showing him, but him and I are going out in amt hunter


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jul 18, 2008)

This is what Phantom thinks about showing after he was initiated into the all around events. He showed 19 classes for me last weekend, ha ha. So I guess I cannot blame him, huh?


----------



## ruffian (Jul 18, 2008)

Our senior stallion ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt. He's done pretty well so far this year






Jr Over Stallion - LDS The Buckeroo Kid






Our driving gelding - Astarte's Mohawks Raging Storm - still learning the ropes


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 18, 2008)

I will have to keep on eye on your website







Lisa Strass said:


> Brandi* said:
> 
> 
> > Is he a palomino? He is stunning
> ...


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 18, 2008)

wow

very nice horses.

thanks for sharing it means alot to me.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll post some 2008 show results ...

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte* AMHR

_Yearling Colt Under BTU Grandson out of a National Reserve Champion Mare, sired by the Crown Prince._

*Area II Champion Yearling Stallion Under






*Alpha Farms Magical Melody* ASPC

_Grahams Little King Lee Granddaughter, sired by congress champion Buckeye WCF Classical Magic who is also a congress / world champion producer. She is out of a Congress and World Champion MP mare. _

*Area II Champion Yearling Classic Mare Over

*Area II Reserve Jr Champion






*Alpha Farms Magical Debut * (HOF) ASPC

_Grahams Little King Lee Grandson, sired by Congress Champion Buckeye WCF Classical Magic who is a congress / world champion producer._

*Congress Reserve GRAND Champion Classic Gelding (2007) w/ Quay

*4X Congress Champion (2007) w/ Quay

***2008 (below)

*Area II Reserve GRAND Champion Classic Gelding

*Area II Champion Classic Model Gelding

*Area II Champion 3yr old Classic Geldng Over

*Area II Sr Champion Classic Gelding Over

(Picture with Quay last year...)











*Royal Salsa* ASPC / AMHR (Pending ..this boy is going to be a great miniatue Over division gelding next year, he is my boy



)

*Area II Reserve GRAND Champion Foundation Gelding

*Area II Champion Model Foundation Gelding

*Area II Champion Sr Foundation Gelding

*Area II Champion Sr Champion Foundation Gelding


----------



## kaykay (Jul 18, 2008)

Baxters Silver Sensation






Baxters Just Teasin Ya






Soon to make an appearance Baxters Black Conviction






Baxters Black Intimidator (new pic coming)


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 19, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm[/SIZE]

_Trained and Shown by High Plains Training Center._

Showed in Halter & Color in 08" and did Very Very Well





He will Start his Driving Training this Winter and Continue to Show in 09



I can't wait to see how he does













Thanks for Letting me Share! My Very First Show Horse


----------



## SHANA (Jul 19, 2008)

MB Horses why don't you keep 2-3 minis. I am sure your husband would allow you to keep 2-3. I know I would never sell my entire herd just because my husband had other plans. I told my husband before he married me, if he married me, he married my horses too.



I am now up to 24 horses(18 miniatures, 4 arabians, 1 half QH and 1 National Show Pony). Though I do have 3 minis, the half QH and 1 arabian for sale but that is my choice.

We will be showing a few at local fairs but am hoping to show one next year at AMHR Nationals. The ones we are showing this year are:

Cool Running Sanka SPH, 1998 gelding, WCMHR

Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy, 2003 mare, AMHR

SPH Knockouts' Ohso Wonderful, 2008 filly, AMHR pending

Cross Country(s) New Kid In Town, 2005 stallion, AMHA/AMHR

Goat Hills One For The Books, 1993 stallion, AMHA/AMHR

Sharptails Peanut Butter, 1996 mare, AMHA/AMHR

SPH Bookers Just A Tad Bad, 2008 colt, AMHA/AMHR pending

Risquefishers Winter Sky, 2005 mare, AMHR

Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH, 2006 filly, AMHA/AMHR

Timberyork's Inquisitive Embrace, 2006 filly, AMHR (Maybe if she gets her weight back, was sick last month)

I hope to show SPH Knockout's Ohso Wonderful next year at AMHR shows and Nationals.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful show horses! Thanks to all of you who do show, for promoting our breed! You are fantastic!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 19, 2008)

SHANA said:


> MB Horses why don't you keep 2-3 minis. I am sure your husband would allow you to keep 2-3. I know I would never sell my entire herd just because my husband had other plans. I told my husband before he married me, if he married me, he married my horses too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to thank you for trying to help me. My husband wants to move back to the city,so we will not be able to keep any horses. I have friends who have horses, so that will help.

thanks for all the information and photos everyone.


----------



## SHANA (Jul 20, 2008)

Board them at your friends place. LOL I am glad my husband is a farm boy born and raised and he would never move to the city. If he did he would be going without me.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 20, 2008)

It truely amazes me at how many stunning horses are out there. The judges deffinently don't have it easy in picking just 1 to take the blue.

I don't really show yet, but hopeing to by next year. The horse hasn't been born yet though. lol Its still sitting in its pregnant mother. So soon enough hopefully I'll have a nice baby to start showing.


----------

